# Now Buying in the USA - head exploding - HELP



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi All,

We are now in the US, and after doing months of research before we arrived - Ive got RV overload of the brain and can't remember half the things I researched.

So, please help with these couple :-

What do I need to adapt the Rv for Uk use ????

Im already soring amber turn indicators, but my mind has gone blank on the other lighting requirements.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi paul white front sidelights, rear fog and reversing lights.

I think thats all?

olley


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Olley

I know I should know this anyway for general UK driving, but...

Are our Fog Lights just a std dipped beam strength or are they like full beam strength ?

Im planning to get these items installed at Lazydays from the day I collect the RV - much easier that way.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi paul white front sidelights, rear fog and reversing lights.
> 
> I think thats all?
> 
> olley


hi alli have rv and my side lights are amber looking!!!!!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi UK-RV
I think Olley meant REAR fog lights. These are the high intensity (21 watt I think) red rear lights that are meant to be used in inclement weather and should be installed with a dash switch with illumination so that you know when they are on.
White front sidelights are usually built into the headlights on modern vehicles, not to be confused with indicators (turn signals). The rear indicators need to be amber, and I have noticed a number of US vehicles now have these as standard.

I hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

US headlamps do not normally have a side light feature as is required in the UK. Nor rear fog lamps, also the indicators are on all the time with the running lights and the rear ones are red.

You will need 

New front white sidlights
New rear fog lamps
New rear amber indicators
separate current indicators from running lights
Plus all the associated wiring.

I have regularly paid (wait for it) up to £1000 for all this and the wiring nightmares that went with it....

Where in the US are you looking to purchase?

I wish you good luck..

Also make sure you take marine insurance, I can tell you from expensive experience it does not cover everything but it is vital...


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Edgie

We have most things covered :-

New front white sidlights - already fitted as std

New rear fog lamps - still to sort, US vehicles sometimes have them but only in white or amber.

New rear amber indicators - have found the manufacturer, but dont want to buy 50 (LOL). Fleetwood Rep is chasing for us.

Separate current indicators from running lights - separate as std.

Plus all the associated wiring - only rear fog needs any new wiring.

Marine Insurance - we are touring here and Canada for 12-15 months, but will seriously look at the insurance when shipping.

Thanks for your help.

Paul

PS We are (were) just up the road from you in W-s-M.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi UKRV
Please see the link as the amber lenses are available in the UK....

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=54

Good luck matey

Keith


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Keith

My light fittings are 4" round.

Ive spoken with the manufacturer who states the lense/light are a complete unit.

Here's a pic

Rear View of Fleetwood Expedition

Paul


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *UK-RV*. It's not a straight-forward matter of changing lenses to amber and having a front white side light or a rear Fog light. The US system usually has the indicator lights on the same line as the rear lights and the running lights. This means doing a little bit of jiggery pokery with the wiring. But easily enough done. Certainly not worth the £300 plus that the specialist are asking to do the job. IMHO. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul,

Not sure how often you call in here, but I tail-ended your old RVForum thread about width:
http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=1354.0

What was it that made your concerns over a too-wide RV go away? Going by your VAT thread, you seem to have an enviable appetite for pursuing detail, so I am curious about this aspect, too.

Inspection on first UK registration and insurance of a conspicuously illegal vehicle seem the biggest hurdles. To save the VAT and duty, you can't sell for a year after import, so presumably want to use it!

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dab my Brave is 102" wide and was only registered last year by the previous owners, It sailed through inspection without a hitch.

As I understand it, it isn't illegal to be on UK roads, your just supposed to add a few flashing lights, as per when wide loads are transported.

If push came to shove I could always remove the awnings on both sides which I think would bring me under the 100.5" limit.

Curiously Travelworld are importing 41' ARV's which are clearly over length and registering them without any problem.

A dealer told me that refrigerated vehicles can be wider up to 104" I believe, he said if he had any probs. he would claim that with 3 air cons. that's what he was. :lol:

Olley

Edited to include http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=3937.msg34298#msg34298 He's having some major probs with lazy days after sales service.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Olley,

Yes, sounds like Paul is having a stressful time. But, that's LazyDay's after-sales reputation. I'm sure it will all come good in the end, just the years it takes off you at the time!

Last time I was at Dudley's near Witney they were taking awnings and rubbing strips off Braves as a matter of routine to get below the 100.4"; struck me you only do that if necessary.

I thought Paul's Expedition was 102" + awnings. I was heartened at the 25% discount he got, which sounds a going rate.

I'm not sure what these inspections on first registration are really for. I think they major on weights, but it's all like the MOT speedometers and headlamps (imports), what the exam questions really are and what's acceptable seems a massive grey area.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dab they didn't weigh the brave, just took the figure that the previous owners supplied them with. 

They quite a time getting it registered as some people at DVLA told them one thing and then somebody else told them something different

Weights and measurements are not a feature of an MOT, so once your registered I would think thats it.

Don't see how DVLA could argue at anytime as they have inspected it and passed it fit for our roads.

Our Brave came from lazy days, as far as I know the previous owners never had the need to find out about their service. Its now done 15,000 miles without any faults.

Olley


----------

